# Cross-dowel barrel nut



## nacinla (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm looking for an apparently proprietary or hard-to-find barrel nut to replace two broken ones on a foreign-made bed frame. The threaded end of the bolt screws into one part of the bed frame and its post is inserted into the headboard through the barrel bolt. Then one screws in a small threaded screw to stabilize the fit (last photo shows the open end of the nut). I can't find these online. See original below. Any advice?
Thanks Nick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is most likely a proprietary item.

George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing too hard to duplicate with that, drill press, bits, and a tap....


----------

